# bee photography



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

I am interested to know this too. I am going to take some photos of my cousins bees this summer to practice on. I have a Nikon D7000, and a 70-300mm lens with a macro setting. I've not done much macro photography, but here was a spider I got in Hawaii, this was in December... I hope this works, I haven't posted a photo before.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I did a lot with Canon Digital Elph's of various vintages (from 3-16mp as time went on).

I now have a Sony NEX C3 and a brand new NEX 6. I have the 30mm macro for this system, and the 16-50 zoom that is specific to the NEX 6 (the camera corrects some distortions in the lens...it's quite clever and works well).

I also shoot with a lot of older Canon FD mount prime lenses (from 17 to 300mm) including a Vivitar series 1 105mm macro. I use a set of extension tubes for the FD mount, as well as a mount that allows the FD lens to mount backwards, and an adaptor that will allow a second lens to to mount face to face with the mounted lens.
I got an LED ring light, but would like to get a proper ring flash.
https://plus.google.com/photos/101364646174445675116/albums?banner=pwa

deknow


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The photos on my web are nothing to brag about, but they were all taken with a digital elf. The most frustrating part of the elf was the lag between pushing the button and taking the picture. Maybe there is some way to bypass it, but I never figured it out and that camera has died now. When I look for a camera now, short lag time is my most important critera. You can't really capture a moment when the moment passes while the camera is making up it's mind...


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I found when using the Elphs that I did better to shoot in rapid fire mode...this allowed me to capture several moments within some dynamic thing that was going on (like a bee cleaning it's tongue) rather than trying to take the one frame I wanted. For macro work, it also allows you to move the camera towards and away from the subject to compensate for the lack of fine foucsing ability.

deknow


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

This video on insect photography from UC Davis California is great.
http://seminars.uctv.tv/Seminar.aspx?sid=23106


----------



## Bill Davis (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never posted a photo but I took this with my sony a200 dslr with a Macro lens. I got lots of great bee photos but this is by far my favorite


----------

